# How am I doing as a beginner??



## M3tees (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey everyone I am a complete beginner but would like to know how I am doing since a lot of you have been in the game a lot longer than me! Well so far officially Ive been selling shirts from my site M3tees.com and personally for about a month now and today in that month period Ive sold about 200 shirts. Like honestly im not sure if that's good or not for just starting and would love feedback! My main focuses are urban Music inspired clothing as well as custom designs for clients. Also check out my commercial I made and tell me if its good for M3tees. Feedback would be great!! Thank you!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 28, 2011)

What is the largest print you can put on a t-shirt? I noticed in your mockup's the same image is shown in different size's in comparison to the shirt and some part's of the design are missing when they show up on the other shirt's. Do you print on the sleeve's and off the shirt? 200 in a month, that sound's like a very good start M3. Do you do all your work in house? Congrats on your startup!


----------



## nappen (Dec 12, 2010)

Just a thought, I went to your information buttons and not much there. 

I like the designs.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

It is a nice site, you can make it more attractive.


----------



## beOomi (Mar 31, 2011)

200 seems reasonable start. I'd suggest you change your pictures to actual shirts. If you've made that many sales then you must have some shirts around that you could photograph. It's clear from a couple of the images that they are digital mock-ups and that's offputting. I personally wouldn't buy anything that I couldn't either handle first or at least see an example of. Obviously you have some customers already, but why not show off what your designs really look like

Cheers,

Pete.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

congrats..!!! selling 200 shirts in a month is great..sometimes I won't even print 200 shirts in a month..so what ever marketing you are doing is working. maybe you can tell me so i can market my business


----------



## M3tees (Mar 28, 2011)

THANKS GUYS! I'm actually just turned 18 years old and wanted a job and instead my dad told me to try and start my own business. Hes taught me everything he knows with marketing and what not. And please be aware that even though I just sold 200 shirts, my business is just 1 month old. The site isnt 100% complete and I know what you mean about the digital mock ups. Like I said I also do custom orders and that's been the main strong point for my business. Once I start selling more of my original shirts I will fix that. Concerning the site Im completely new to web building and am using prestashop. Thats the default template and of course for a more appealing one cost money. Im looking to dive into that soon though. But besides these issues what do you think?? Also feedback on my video I posted would be great as well!


----------



## M3tees (Mar 28, 2011)

@Flash Gordon I can do any size print. And yes I work from home and outsource the printing


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 28, 2011)

M3tees said:


> @Flash Gordon I can do any size print. And yes I work from home and outsource the printing


 Any size, that's great. Thank's for getting back at me.


----------



## M3tees (Mar 28, 2011)

No problem man and @foot print just message me and ill be sure to tell you some of the techniques ive learned


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Great to see the entrepreneurial spirit hasn't been killed by public school and our government yet. Keep inspiring others.


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice site for a start. Everything mentioned above you can work on little by little and as you make more sales and grow you will have funds to improve site design and mockups. 

Checked your video as well and it is good for a start as well. If you were able to get some live shots vs. photos I think you can make it much more attractive to watch and maybe feature it on your website's homepage. 

Good luck with your company!


----------



## RazerRemix (Apr 26, 2011)

How do you get your brand out?


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

Your designs are great. How are you attracting people to your site? 200 sales would represent thousands of total hits unless the sales have been to friends.


----------



## ishredbanez (May 14, 2011)

Wow dude 200 in a month, how 
I thought 30 a month would be a good start for me, but dang!

Are you registered as a business, do all the shipping yourself? How'd you calculate shipping if so, through paypal or the post office or something? I've only done one run of Christian tee shirts with a friend.


----------



## Loyal Clothing (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea man that is awesome, I would love to know how you marketed it or if you sold to friends. My site is being hit a ton but we lack the sales we would like to see.


----------



## ThreadBusiness (Jun 2, 2011)

In my experience 200 a month is a freaking' wicked start-big props for that! I had a look at your site, and for what it's worth I think it could be improved to look more visually appealing. I would suggest taking consistent photos on models, using bigger pictures and maybe just tweaking the layout a little. The designs are cool though and obviously you're doing a lot right!


----------

